# plug cutter



## clive griffiths (23 Apr 2021)

Hi.

Anyone know of any quallity plug cutters?

Thanks.


----------



## Inspector (23 Apr 2021)

Veritas by Lee Valley. 

Pete


----------



## Doug B (23 Apr 2021)

Famag best plug cutters I’ve used so far FAMAG


----------



## Bm101 (23 Apr 2021)

I'm huge fan of Star-M range of tooling.
The only bits I used that had a drawback were the clean exit ones. They did clean exit but at the expense of a slightly poor entry so to speak. Workshop heaven sell a : Plug Cutters - Drill Bits - Tools
cutter for what looks like a third of famag prices. They only sell a 10mm one and I've never used it either.so can't even offer amateur hour advice. Fine tools stock Star-M stuff. It really is excellent. 
Might be worth looking for a supplier.

I lumped out recently on a set of their drillbits. It was a huge amount of money for me but it was worth it. Faultless tooling and an investment.
Psst. Don't tell the Missus!


----------



## Spectric (23 Apr 2021)

Wealdon do a nice range of plug cutters Plug Cutters

and counterbores Drill Counterbore


----------



## recipio (24 Apr 2021)

+1 for the Wealden range. They are of course TCT tipped and mine are still sharp after 15 years. The larger plug cutters have to be run slowly and demand as much power as possible - why do manufactures put miserable 350 watt motors into bench drills ?


----------



## Keith Cocker (24 Apr 2021)

I have some Veritas and also Axminster do some good ones at a reasonable price. Mine don't get heavy use so can comment one how they will last.


----------



## Starjump (24 Apr 2021)

I have one plug cutter: a Veritas, which is very good. (In my limited experience)!


----------



## Stevekane (25 Apr 2021)

At the cheap end of the market I bought an Irwin plug cutter, fancy looking with a solid body and a single slot/cutter, looked “the business” but wouldnt cut plugs unless I really leaned on it in my big mains powered drill,,next up was a Lidls one, its got four rather flimsy looking legs as cutters but cuts tapered plugs with minimum effort in both hard and softwood, I dont use it a lot but it must have done 50 or 60 plugs and its still as good as new.


----------



## thetyreman (25 Apr 2021)

I've been very impressed with these montana plug cutters, Buy Montana Self Centering Plug Cutters - 3 Piece online at Rutlands.com

they aren't expensive either, I use them because I don't have a drill press but you can use them with just a hand drill, gives me really good results.


----------



## clive griffiths (25 Apr 2021)

A big thanks to all the replies.

It looks like veritas is a popular choice, i have three of them and purchased a new veritas 10mm for this present job alas forty plugs later and looks like a bad day at the dentist ( lost three of the cutters) as i have another two hundred plus around six hundred on the next job i think i will be going down the tct route, the timber on both is yellow balau.

Clive.


----------



## JobandKnock (29 Apr 2021)

I'm surprised that nobody mentioned the Trend Snappy drill/countersink (which have a counterbore size of 3/8in or 1/2in depending on the size of screw used) and their matching plug cutters and tube plug cutters. Reasonably accurate and resharpenable in my experience

TBH on some jobs it is easier to just buy in pre-manufactured pellet strips from places like Appleby Woodturners although that can depend on how figured the wood is


----------



## owen (29 Apr 2021)

I use an Axminster barrel plug cutter in a cordless drill when doing skirtings/ door frames on site and it's really good. Decent price too I'm sure it was only 10-15 quid.


----------



## peter-harrison (29 Apr 2021)

Doug B said:


> Famag best plug cutters I’ve used so far FAMAG


Their prices are a bit random! The 13mm one is about £28 cheaper than the 12mm one


----------

